# EBike Friendly Resorts



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

Mammoth, Mount Snow, Vermont; Highland Mountain Bike Park, New Hampshire; and both Steamboat and Purgatory, Colorado are eBike Friendly according to this article:
https://www.rei.com/blog/cycle/mammoths-trailblazing-path-for-electric-mountain-bikes
Are there any else out there in the US? Mammoth had to get permission, but is that the case for all resorts currently?


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

figofspee said:


> Mammoth, Mount Snow, Vermont; Highland Mountain Bike Park, New Hampshire; and both Steamboat and Purgatory, Colorado are eBike Friendly according to this article:
> https://www.rei.com/blog/cycle/mammoths-trailblazing-path-for-electric-mountain-bikes
> Are there any else out there in the US? Mammoth had to get permission, but is that the case for all resorts currently?


Not technically a resort but probably more high quality riding in a small area than any resort would be Bentonville.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

tuckerjt07 said:


> Not technically a resort but probably more high quality riding in a small area than any resort would be Bentonville.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I gotta get to Bentonville one of these days and check it out. It just seems strange to go on a vacation to Arkansas. You would think more low-tourism towns would follow that model as a way of generating revenue.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

figofspee said:


> I gotta get to Bentonville one of these days and check it out. It just seems strange to go on a vacation to Arkansas. You would think more low-tourism towns would follow that model as a way of generating revenue.


You have Arkansas and then you have northwest Arkansas. Frankly speaking mountain biking is just what was chosen. Any number of things could have put this place on the map as a destination.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Are you asking about bike parks, like those you've listed?


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

Mt Shasta Ski Park is welcoming to all bikes acoustic or electric. They even have a couple of each type on hand to rent.

http://www.skipark.com

*quote from deleted post removed. DB*


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Santa’s village/Skypark, ca is an awesome place for ebikes.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Do they care how much power an ebike has?


----------



## JumpinMacaque (Jan 26, 2010)

Big Sky Resort allows e-bikes on its property. They are not allowed on trails that leave the resort to USFS land, of which there are 2 (I think).


----------



## comtn (Jan 23, 2018)

Angelfire they are allowed. I was there in August.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

I have confirmed from Whistler that they allow E bikes in the bike park. We have one going on our 2020 trip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

